# Mounts Lafayette/Adams IV/Jefferson, NH



## gpetrics (Apr 8, 2010)

*Resort or Ski Area: * Mounts Lafayette, Adams IV, and Jefferson

*Conditions: * Corn Snow

*Trip Report: *

We went poking around several places that don't see alot of traffic before the big melt. In particular we were interested in skiing these three lines called "the sisters"




The trip report is written in a tongue and cheek fashion about a "long journey" to get around Mt Adams IV. In reality we skied Lafayette one day, and then on the next day we headed for Castle Ravine on Jefferson with an exit via King Ravine on Adams/Adams IV. The first pictures in the TR are from Lafayette (pages 1-3) and the second half is adams/jefferson (pages 3-5). Both days ended up being fairly long with about 8K of vertical gained each because of the semi-long appproaches (~5 miles for lafayette, and 6 for Adams/Jeff) and the large number of different lines skied each day. If you plan to ski these places, although they are not difficult or particularly threatening, the approaches are significant and require early starts and/or overnights to truly savor. Click the above picture or *here* to read about it. Enjoy!


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 8, 2010)

FKNA! You guys have all the fun. Your reports are great for my stoke but really bad for my productivity at work! Thanks for this.


----------



## gpetrics (Apr 8, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> but really bad for my productivity at work!



tell me about it!!

thanks for compliment.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 8, 2010)

Great report, love reading them!!


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 8, 2010)

Great Stuff!


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 8, 2010)

You guys ROCK!!!
I've been enjoying your trip reports on T4T but it's good that you sprinkle some of that stuff on this board as well.
My hat is off to you for scoping up and bagging such imaginative lines. As someone who just recently returned to skiing Tucks (after a 12 some year hiatus), I really do have a healthy appreciation for the stamina and skill it takes to earn those turns.


----------



## gpetrics (Apr 9, 2010)

thanks guys! glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## bigbog (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice post gpetrics.....just made its place on my list...


----------

